# Transfer not adhering to shirt ..



## Signs2006 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi all 

Had ago at screen printing a white print tonight on my vacuum flatbed .

First off I have never printed plastisol inks before , my ink supplier sent me a sample along with some transfer paper and glue powder .

Man the ink is thick !!! He said I can use it straight from the tin without thinning is this right ? 

I used a 90 mesh is this Ok ? 

The ink seemed patchy on a single pull so I gave it two "floods " but got a little bleed . 

Then the pressing , it just wouldn't stick to the garment :-( I set the press to 152c for 15 seconds is this right ? 

Thanks in advance 

Rob


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

That's a lot of questions. I would start with the ink manufacturer. Transfers require some experimentation. 

-- Rick M


----------



## Signs2006 (Sep 19, 2016)

and that's a short answer , but thanks anyway


----------



## pstees (May 27, 2010)

Hi,
You need transfer adhesive powder. Also use a much finer mesh - 1 pass on a 200 should be fine.

PsTees


----------

